# Seltsame Registry-Einträge "Splay" und "Inter



## ralf63 (25 Februar 2003)

Habe bei mir merkwürdige Registry Einträge gefunden:

1) [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Optx\Splay]
"DEBUG"=dword:00000000
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Optx]

2) Pace Anti Piracy: Interlok
Dazu war auch ein Verzeichnis "\interlok" auf der Platte mit einer authorization file.

Weiß jemand, was sich dahinter verbirgt? Handelt es sich um Spyware oder um Überreste davon?


----------



## Heiko (25 Februar 2003)

"Interlok" klingt nach einer Art Dongle-System


----------



## technofreak (25 Februar 2003)

Guckts du hier:

http://www.paceap.com/ilw.html

Gruß
tf


----------



## AmiRage (25 Februar 2003)

... und der erste Registry-Eintrag dürfte wohl von ScreenWatch von OPTX stammen und im Prinzip nur bedeuten, dass der Debug-Modus abgeschaltet ist.   

www.optx.com

www.screenwatch.com


----------



## ralf63 (26 Februar 2003)

Hm, Screenwatch?
Heißt das, das bei mir Spyware auf dem Rechner war oder ist?


----------



## AmiRage (26 Februar 2003)

ralf63 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, Screenwatch?
> Heißt das, das bei mir Spyware auf dem Rechner war oder ist?



Nö, eigentlich nicht ... sollte aber auch auf der Homepage deutlich werden.

Aber wenn Du nichts in Richtung ScreenWatch (Recorder/Player) o.ä. installiert haben solltest, dann würde ich mir schon Gedanken machen.  

Nein, ernsthaft, kennst Du nicht die Programme, die bei Dir auf dem Rechner installiert sind?

Vielleicht setzt z.B. der "tolle" RealOne Player einen derartigen Registry-Eintrag, da wohl ein entsprechendes Plugin mitinstalliert wird.


----------



## ralf63 (1 März 2003)

Ja, ich denke das war's. Der Real Player muss die Einträge verursacht haben. 
Leider weiß man manchman nicht, was einem ein Shareware oder Freeware Programm so alles mit auf die Platte installiert.


----------

